# Eep, it's starting to happen...



## Stubborn (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, it's heading towards make or break time...
... the embies have been moved to the clinic, and my SIL will need to be taken to Cardiff on day 2 of her next cycle (should be 26th March) and the FET is possibly going to be just after Easter weekend.  I feel sick now.
I had started to face up to a child-free life, telling myself that at nearly 42 I am too old to cope with a baby/small child.  Now I am going back to hoping again.  

Ooh it's hard work this ttc lark isn't it   I'd got out of the habit since the hyst  

Anyone at a similar stage?


----------



## HEC (Mar 26, 2011)

I know how you feel! We are on our 2 week wait after embryo transfer to our SM on Saturday. The wait to hear that that had all gone well was tough enough so the next 2 weeks are going to be very, very long! I'm trying to keep busy with other things and most of the time it's working - but, as you can see from the fact I'm on FF at the moment, not always...!
Keep smiling and good luck!
H


----------



## Stubborn (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks HEC.  2ww have always been hard but this will be a real make or break one (no more eggs as my ovaries packed up after the radiotherapy).

Best of luck with your 2ww    
When is your SM's test date?


----------

